# Pepsi or Red seiko bezel insert



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a Russian Vostok that I want to alter the appearance of

As the title states I am after either a pepsi colour or a red seiko bezel insert (I believe it is the 007 size that fits)

I know I can buy from the bay for about £10 but thought I would try here first

cheers guys


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Quick bump up for this before I go shopping on Ebay


----------

